# Color experts unite!



## HollyJane (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a Smokey Black AQHA mare who produces buckskins from a sorrel stallion. I am breeding her to a Missouri Fox Trotter next year, and I want to get a palomino foal from the cross. I know I may not get one either way, but which stallion would give me the BEST chance on my Smokey Black mare? Both the palomino and liver chestnut have produced several palominos in the past. Thanks for your expertise! 

This is the smokey black AQHA mare:









This is the palomino Missouri Fox Trotter stallion:









This is the liver chestnut Missouri Fox Trotter stallion:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Well you need to know if you mare is homozygous or heterozygous for black first. That will tell you if palomino is even a possibility or not.


----------



## HollyJane (Feb 11, 2011)

She has had only bay and buckskin... does that tell you anything? How do I know if she is homozygous without doing a test?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No real way to know for sure without a test. You can make a good guess off of what she has produced with what she was bred to and what her pedigree is, this isn't certain of course.


----------



## PecuniaMiAmor (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea, too much of a gamble to just base it off of what she's produced so far. $40 will tell ya.


----------

